# Drift Challenge: M235i vs BMW Motorrad



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The Landshut/Ellermühle speedway stadium at the AC Landshut club hosted one of motorsport's more unusual match-ups. It was the first time a representative of a leading German car magazine took a BMW M235i with M Performance Parts onto the almost 400-metre-long track to compete in a drifting contest against BMW motorcycle dealer and four-times dirt-track world champion Karl Maier on a speedway bike. There is also some footage of Maier drifting an S 1000 RR with dirt tires. Which is something else you don't see everyday.

http://youtu.be/JG52Jk9NQlw


----------

